# Laundry Room Cabinets Thread



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

This week I'll be starting on a job for my aunt. I'm really looking forward to it  It's going to be a fun project! Here's a picture of the design. I hope you all like it! The picture of the draft I made up, using google sketchup isn't flawless, you'll notice the skirting isn't finished or matching as well as the crown molding corners and so on. But the idea is there!
Let me know what you think and keep posted for some project pics!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm glad to see this post by you today Levi. I was in the shop today and was thinkng that I haven't seen anything from you in a while. I was planning on PM'ing you tonight to see if you were still around. Don't have to PM now. :no:
Glad you're still posting. The cabinet looks great but I'm sure that the sketchup wont do any justice to your actual work. Looking forward to the pictures of the build.
Ken


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

Sweet idea, your aunt will love it. Hell I sure would.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Alright thanks to youtube I found some new tools on sketchup!  I'm one happy man! So I was able to finish the skirting and crown :yes: And thank you both!

Oh and Ken, reason being, I've been sick for two weeks now and crazzy busy with life! But I'm back at it 

thanks again guys!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Glad to hear that you are feeling better and back at it. Those darned Canadian winters will knock the tar out of ya every time. 
I had a look at your new cabinet drawing and I would give one suggestion at this point. I would definitely continue the crown all the way around the left side. It looks unfinished without it, not to mention that if you stop it there, you have to fill the hole where the crown doesn't meet the cabinet. Most definitely though, I would continue the crown all the way around any exposed edge and give it that finished look.

I'm not sure if you know how or not, but here is a few links to instructions for crown moulding.

http://www.extremehowto.com/xh/article.asp?article_id=60354

http://joneakes.com/jons-fixit-database/1660-Cutting-crown-moldings-with-a-mitre-saw


http://www.ehow.com/video_4417863_cut-inside-corner-miter-saw.html


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey Ken, I would agree with you, except the draft, because of access to view the cabinets. The cabinets will be wall to wall... so technically there is a wall where that molding ends... 
Thanks so much for the articles! I've done a bit with our kitchen cabinets but it's always nice to have some extra how-to!  

thanks so much!


----------



## Fudwrecker (Jan 27, 2011)

I sure can atest to those Canadian winters! I was out yesterday puting the final coat of stain on my latest project and it was cold!! Geez!

I love the split face design - in fact I'm using it in my next project


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Well after a 13 hour workday yesterday - buying materials and setting up a mini shop in their garage.  I got off on a pretty good start I think. I have all three cabinet boxes made, primed, and painted, ready to put up. I also have the bead board backing stained ready for a couple coats of varathane. The photos don't look like anything special.. because it's not. But tomorrow the fun will start.  I can't wait to start on the trim and such!
keep posted! :yes:


----------



## Fudwrecker (Jan 27, 2011)

Cool! 
I'm with you - I have no experience with most of what you are about to do. But hey I can cheer you on!


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Looks very nice Hands,glad to hear from ya.I grew up in Minnesota and it gets a little cold there too.Itchy


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Thank you both! I got the three cabinet boxes hung tonight  They still look pretty dull... but tomorrow I'm hoping to get some face frames on as well as maybe some crown molding!  Keep checking back for some progress pics!​


----------



## Fudwrecker (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey Levi - it looks great! 
Looking forward to next progress report


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Looks great Levi. Your aunt will be very happy with this I'm sure. Looking forward to the next post.
Ken


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone! I have the faceframes made for the side cabinets. I'm hoping to get some photos up later this evening! Can't promise they'll be up, but I'll do my best! Thank you again!


----------



## Fudwrecker (Jan 27, 2011)

Don't worry about us Levi! It's a family job - the longer you take the better fed you get!

Not sure where in Canada you are from but if it is in southern Ontario it is probably pretty cold in your Aunt's Garage tonight! I was out earlier in my garage and just could not get my head around the fact is a lot colder than it should be about now!


----------



## gus (Oct 31, 2010)

great work. i was wondering, how do you drill for your shelf pins? it looks like you have drilled the sides by hand. do you use a jig?


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Today I finished the face frame and skirting on the other side cabinet... Here's a couple pics. As you can clearly see I have some touch-ups I need to do. I'm hoping to get at that in the morning! Thanks again everyone!


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Well sorry for the lack of photos! haha I got the latest pics of the cabinets here  Lots done... and still a bit to do. As you can see I have the crown molding installed as well as little trim pieces here and there.  
I have a lot of sanding, filling, and painting yet to do as well as the doors.

oh and the arc skirting on the center cabinet, you probably noticed doesn't continue on the sides.. That will be pieced in next 

Hope you all like it!


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

gus said:


> great work. i was wondering, how do you drill for your shelf pins? it looks like you have drilled the sides by hand. do you use a jig?


Sorry for not replying... I had made a jig for the shelf pin holes just made of plywood  I'll post a pic of the jig soon, so you can see what it looks like, I then just used a hand drill to drill them out!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Levi, you are out doing yourself here. This project looks amazing. I bet your aunt is really happy. I'm enjoying seeing this one come together and I am looking forward to seeing the finished cabinets. Great work my friend.


----------



## reelfishin (Mar 29, 2011)

I agree she will be proud of the cabinets. Great job so far and should turn out great.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

thank you both! I'm glad you like it thus far  My aunt and uncle got back from Florida and she LOVED the cabinets! So I guess it's a success thus far  I'll keep you updated with more pics hopefully this week!


----------



## Fudwrecker (Jan 27, 2011)

Looks Great, Keep it up and you will have to redo the whole kitchen for her (Maybe not a bad thing?)
Great execution from paper to reality!


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks Fud!  Here's another pic of the crown. Today I just filled the brad nail holes and did some touching up with some paint..

Thank you all for your interest!


----------



## gus (Oct 31, 2010)

very nice. i am looking forward to the doors. and if you could show me your hole drilling jig that would be great.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Awsome !!!*

That is some awsome work.
I have a built in that I have to start working on very soon. Your process of building has given my an idea on how to get my project started.

I have some 1920's tounge and groove pine that I am planning on using for the doors and face frame. It looks like long leave pine, or so I was told. Not a single knot in any of it.

When I get some of it cleaned up I will have to post pics.


----------



## Fudwrecker (Jan 27, 2011)

Texas Sawduster said:


> That is some awsome work.
> I have a built in that I have to start working on very soon. Your process of building has given my an idea on how to get my project started.
> 
> I have some 1920's tounge and groove pine that I am planning on using for the doors and face frame. It looks like long leave pine, or so I was told. Not a single knot in any of it.
> ...


 
Well Texas I'm going to cheer you on too - Let me know when you starting that project and a'll tune for the reoports!

Levi - Waiting for the next update on this wicked project.


----------



## reelfishin (Mar 29, 2011)

So far great. Great job on the trim work.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice job!I have a tip for everyone for the filling of Brad holes. I use the Mohawk crayons. In the cold months the sticks are stiff and hard to use. Take 3M citrus cleaner this won't harm your finish. It literally melts the crayon. The key is to spay it on a rag wipe the crown when You rub the nail hole with the stick it only goes in the hole. Buff with a dry rag. You can do a whole kitchen in half the time. I will repost this under tips and again great work. I enjoy watching you progress you are beyond your years


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

First of all thank you all for your compliments!  It has definitely been encouraging to hear from you all and your thoughts! 

Gus, sorry for not getting you a photo of the jig yet.. I'll hopefully get that within the next couple days 

Texas looking forward to seeing your work, and am very glad I could help you out a bit!

Last but not least, thank you Master hand for your little tip! I will definitely be looking for the thread in the "tips" 

Thank you all again!


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Alright Gus, sorry for how long it's taken me! but Here's a couple pics of the jig, let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## gus (Oct 31, 2010)

i like that jig a lot. i think i will make my self something like that. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fudwrecker (Jan 27, 2011)

Levi, how you making out?


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey fud, I've been gone the past couple days and hadn't had anytime to work on them this past week... Hoping to get back at it by tomorrow


----------



## Fudwrecker (Jan 27, 2011)

Excellent!
Looking forward to progress update!


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

I've got the doors made and ready to be painted!  So that's tomorrow's job, keep posted for pics which I'm hoping to get up tomorrow!


----------



## SBD (Mar 23, 2011)

Very impressed! As someone else mentioned, excellent execution of concept to reality.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Thank you for your kind words!  Today I got the doors painted! So as promised here's some pics of the doors propped up in the face frames... I'm just waiting for the hinges and latches to arrive!
Next is the shelves, which I'll probably work on tomorrow; leaving on the weekend and all.

Over all I'm actually quite pleased with how things turned out! :smile:


----------



## gus (Oct 31, 2010)

great work. the doors are awesome.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow. 









'nuff said.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Levi, buddy, that is some fantastic work there! All of it looks outstanding. I am assuming the wire at the top will be for a light? Will you have under cabinet lighting as well?

John


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

jdixon said:


> Levi, buddy, that is some fantastic work there! All of it looks outstanding. I am assuming the wire at the top will be for a light? Will you have under cabinet lighting as well?


The wiring as is will be covered by a little box to match the rest of the cabinets. There will, however, be be puck lights under the cabinets..

thank you all for your kind words  I have lots to learn! and have learned lots! :yes:


----------



## Fudwrecker (Jan 27, 2011)

Sweet! Well done
Make sure you post the final pics with the shelves and lights

What program did you use for the original plans? I'm thinking I might need something like that to avoid some of the dumb mistakes i seem to find ways to make


----------



## no1hustler (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm jealous of your skills. Looks great!


----------



## Savage (Apr 16, 2011)

That turned out really nice!


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Fudwrecker said:


> Sweet! Well done
> Make sure you post the final pics with the shelves and lights
> 
> What program did you use for the original plans? I'm thinking I might need something like that to avoid some of the dumb mistakes i seem to find ways to make


First of all thank you for your kind compliments  And to answer your question Fud, I use Google sketchup which has been amazing as I get to know how to use the tools and such. AND it's free! :thumbsup:

Anyways! Thank you again everyone! I'm hoping to get the shelves made this week. Still waiting for the hardware to show up which I can't wait for, so I can get the doors hung! :yes:

Thank you all for coming back to see my progress!


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Well it's been a while since I've last posted! I've been really busy with studying, as I've been memorizing... or just finished memorizing the book of John in the Bible, and had a quizmeet this past weekend!

But now I'm back to cabinetry! I got the doors hung with the latches, as well as the shelves made and ready to be painted!
I'm hoping to have the cabinets finished up by the weekend! Thank you all for your interest! :yes:

As I was gluing up the shelves... (the maple front on the shelves) I noticed how the grain of the strip ended up matching the plywood in a couple places! hahaha I just wish I wasn't painting it now! hahaha


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Excellent work, as usual. That said, I have a couple of critiques: 

First, so far most of your designs seem to be along the same design motif/style. I'd suggest, if you can, start trying to switch up styles on the cabinets you're building. Broaden your scope and experience into other styles and techniques as early as possible and it will be much better for you long term. You may already do that and just have these few examples as your latest projects, I don't know. 

Second, on this particular cabinet, the "wings" sticking below the shelf in the center I see as a major "catching" issue. The corners of those will most definitely catch on any laundry someone tries to move around that space and likely will catch the backs of people's hands as well. Maybe consider closing that space off between the facing and the carcass? (If I missed something that explains a specific reason those were left open, I will apologize ahead of time.)

You have really shown that you are and will be an excellent craftsman throughout your career. I hope to be that good when I grow up... if I grow up.


----------



## Fudwrecker (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks Levi I'm going to give goggle sketch up a try - I'm not nearly as talented as most around here. And my "free style" technique (i never use a plan) can cause me some frustration. 
thanks!


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

frankp said:


> Excellent work, as usual. That said, I have a couple of critiques:
> 
> First, so far most of your designs seem to be along the same design motif/style. I'd suggest, if you can, start trying to switch up styles on the cabinets you're building. Broaden your scope and experience into other styles and techniques as early as possible and it will be much better for you long term. You may already do that and just have these few examples as your latest projects, I don't know.
> 
> ...


First of all thank you for your compliments  I appreciate your input and I think I have an answer for both of your suggestions.
As for the style... I know exactly what you're talking about, and would agree. But my Aunt said she wanted something along the same design as the kitchen cabinets I had built. All that being said I was very pleased with being able to make these cabinets unique in their own way.
Now if I'm understanding you correctly, you're referring to the bottom arc FF, those open spaces will be filled in today. That's just been one of those finishing touches that I haven't got to! haha

I think this answers what you were asking and suggesting.
Again I appreciate the input so much!  I told my parents the other night that I'm never content with my work, I just want to reach that next level of skill.  So critiques are what I need to help me accomplish this!


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

hands made for wood said:


> First of all thank you for your compliments  I appreciate your input and I think I have an answer for both of your suggestions.
> As for the style... I know exactly what you're talking about, and would agree. But my Aunt said she wanted something along the same design as the kitchen cabinets I had built. All that being said I was very pleased with being able to make these cabinets unique in their own way.
> Now if I'm understanding you correctly, you're referring to the bottom arc FF, those open spaces will be filled in today. That's just been one of those finishing touches that I haven't got to! haha
> 
> ...


Well done man, and memorizing the book of John? That's no joke! You're going places!


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

hands made for wood said:


> First of all thank you for your compliments  I appreciate your input and I think I have an answer for both of your suggestions.
> As for the style... I know exactly what you're talking about, and would agree. But my Aunt said she wanted something along the same design as the kitchen cabinets I had built. All that being said I was very pleased with being able to make these cabinets unique in their own way.
> Now if I'm understanding you correctly, you're referring to the bottom arc FF, those open spaces will be filled in today. That's just been one of those finishing touches that I haven't got to! haha
> 
> ...


I thought I had read somewhere that this style was a request, which is why I put "if you can" because obviously you need to build what your customer asks for not just something new so you can learn more.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Splitboard (May 22, 2011)

Very nice work!


----------

